# VINCI X coils and RBA, which do u prefer?



## VOOPOO (15/11/19)

0.3Ω，06Ω and RBA,
which coil do you prefer to use on Vinci X?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/11/19)

0.3 is awesome on my vinci. Dont have the Vinci X yet in our country

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/11/19)

Yay! An RBA for the vinci

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/11/19)

0.6 is my personal preference, but that RBA opens up endless possibilities!


----------



## Halfdaft (16/11/19)

Told myself I wasn’t going to get one, that I really didn’t need one. But now I think I might need one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

